# NZ bank account - from England



## J Holmes (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi all

I've done a couple of searches and seen that ANZ offers the opportunity to open a bank account in NZ before leaving the UK. I'm hoping to get a Skilled Migrant Visa.

Does anyone have any experience of this ? Which bank did you go with ? Any obstacles or hurdles that you came across ? What documents did you have to provide as proof ? 

Thanks 

J


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

J Holmes said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've done a couple of searches and seen that ANZ offers the opportunity to open a bank account in NZ before leaving the UK. I'm hoping to get a Skilled Migrant Visa.
> 
> ...


You'll be able to open a bank account in advance with most banks. ASB have some good marketing, don't they?? They know that if you go with them you are unlikely to change when you get over here.

As for the best banks? Probably six of one, half a dozen of another - and it will all depend on personal experience.

Me? I'm with Kiwibank - Banking New Zealand - I love their online banking.

I wouldn't go with HSBC - not enough branches, and they treated their customers abysmally (IMHO) about 4 years ago when they started charging $15 per month per account without telling their customers in advance. 

Other ones to look at - 

www.asb.co.nz
BNZ Internet banking, home loans, credit cards, personal and business finance - Bank of New Zealand - BNZ
National Bank
TSB Bank - Home

My personal preference wouldn't be Westpac either...


----------



## 80cmills (Apr 5, 2011)

We opened an account with the BNZ online. Once we got here we just took our ID in and the account was activated there and then.


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

J Holmes said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've done a couple of searches and seen that ANZ offers the opportunity to open a bank account in NZ before leaving the UK. I'm hoping to get a Skilled Migrant Visa.
> 
> ...


I did exactly the same thing before we moved over, but with BNZ. I have to say that they are the friendliest, most helpful and most flexible bank I have ever dealt with, but cannot compare them to other NZ banks!!!


----------



## Bathmark (Jun 30, 2010)

I agree with Topcat and use KiwiBank, they do have an excellent online service. I have found them to be brilliant. You will find opening an account in NZ much easier than the UK. When I opened my account at Howick Post Office they couldn't be more helpful and even set me up with a credit card


----------



## Gritty (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi 

We have an account with ANZ and BNZ on savings and one everyday, they charge $10 per month but we have had no problems. 

My sister who also lives in NZ uses KIWI bank and she is very impressed. 

Its the same as choosing a bank in the UK, most of them do the same thing really. 


Good luck


----------

